# LiveCD, Stages,... die (deutsche) Doku ist irreführend.

## inscene

Tag,

seit ein paar Tagen wusel ich mich durch das Installationshandbuch durch und hab immer noch keinen Plan, wie das mit der Stages-Installation gehen soll. Wie das mit der LiveCD funktioniert, weiß ich mittlerweile, aber das will ich nicht! 

 *Quote:*   

> Sie haben also entschieden, eine Gentoo LiveCD zu benutzen (wenn nicht, sind Sie gerade im falschen Abschnitt).

 

Ok, also scrollen wir mal weiter runter.

 *Quote:*   

> 5.a. Ein Stagearchiv installieren
> 
> [blabla]
> 
> Herunterladen des Stagearchivs
> ...

 

Haaaallo? Es wird vorausgesetzt, dass bereits ein Linux-System vorhanden ist? Und was ist mit Nicht-Linux-Nutzern?

Sorry, aber ich peils nicht. Debian GNU/Linux wird nachgesagt, dass es was für Hardcore-Linux-Fans ist, aber ich schaff es selbst bei 3 Promille ein Debian System ohne Probleme aufzusetzen und einzurichten, so einfach ist es. Nur bei Gentoo blick ichs nicht und das darf ja wohl nicht wahr sein.

Bitte um Hilfe und Erklärungen.

Gruß,

insceneLast edited by inscene on Tue Apr 27, 2004 7:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Earthwings

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Haaaallo? Es wird vorausgesetzt, dass bereits ein Linux-System vorhanden ist? Und was ist mit Nicht-Linux-Nutzern?
> 
> 

 

Die LiveCD ist im Zweifel das bereits vorhandene Linux-System.

Bitte änder den Titel, damit der Thread sachlich bleibt.

----------

## inscene

Hab ich, sorry, bin grad nur ein bissl stinkig, weil ich das von vorne bis hinten nicht auf die Reihe bekomme.

Geht das nicht auch ohne die LiveCD? Also dass wie bei Debian ein kleines Basissystem installiert und dann der Rest nachgeladen/installiert wird?

----------

## Fibbs

Lies die Anleitung am Besten nochmal, druck sie aus, mach's Dir gemütlich dazu...

Die LiveCD ist nichts weiter als ein Mini-Linux, wo alles dabei ist, was Du zur Installation eines neuen Systems brauchst.

Eine Stage ist ein Basissystem. Eine Stage1 hat außer dem Kompiler, dem baselayout und ganz esentiellen Sachen gar nichts, aber es reicht, um daraus weiterzubauen. Eine Stage2 ist ein bisschen mehr und eine Stage3 ist nochmal ein bisschen mehr. Je höher die gewählte Stage, desto weniger musst Du bei der Erstinstallation selbst kompilieren, desto weniger ist aber auch Dein System an Deine Hardware angepasst.

Du kannst Gentoo auch problemlos _ohne_ die LiveCD installieren. Du kannst beispielsweise Knoppix verwenden oder ein anderes bei Dir auf der Platte installiertes Linux. Es sollte nur auf einer anderen Partition laufen, Du kannst ja nicht das Laufende System "Überinstallieren".

Ich hoffe, Deine Fragen sind nun geklärt und wünsche viel Spaß mit Gentoo.

Gruß,

Fibbs

----------

## ralph

Du brauchst eigentlich nur irgendein Linux, das läuft. Das kann die LiveCD sein, oder Knoppix, oder das Rettungssystem auf irgendeinem Server.

----------

## Earthwings

Was stört Dich an der LiveCD genau, die Größe? Beim 1.4er gabs auch immer ne Minimal-CD, von der ich meist installiert hab. Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht, wie es bei der 2004.0 aussieht, aber da dürfte ein schneller Blick auf die FTP-Server reichen.

Edit: Ja, sieht so aus: ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/releases/x86/2004.0/livecd/universal/install-x86-minimal-2004.0.isoLast edited by Earthwings on Tue Apr 27, 2004 7:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zielscheibe

Wo ist denn Dein Problem?

Entweder mit der LiveCD oder aus dem chroot eines vorhandenen Linuxsystems arbeiten.

Wenn Du weshalbauchimmer keine LiveCD willst, kannst Du ja das von Dir favorisierte Debian nutzen, um die nötigen Einstellungen zu treffen.

________________

edit: Fast ein Doppelpost, hatte zu spät aktualisiert, schließe mich meinen Vorgängern an.Last edited by zielscheibe on Tue Apr 27, 2004 7:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## inscene

Danke für die Antworten. Dann werd ich mich mal einen Tag hinsetzen, um ein neues Debian-System zu basteln und von dort aus die Sache mit Gentoo nochmal ausprobieren.

Hab mir das ganze ein bisschen einfacher vorgestellt - eben so, wie ich es von anderen Distros her kenne, aber nun gut.

Ich meld mich dann wieder, wenn das System läuft und die ersten Probleme auftauchen  :Wink: 

Gruß,

inscene

----------

## Fibbs

Jetzt bin aber ich verwirrt...

Warum willst Du ein Debian aufsetzen, um daraus Gentoo zu installieren?

Bitte um Erklärung...

----------

## inscene

 *zielscheibe wrote:*   

> Wo ist denn Dein Problem?
> 
> Entweder mit der LiveCD oder aus dem chroot eines vorhandenen Linuxsystems arbeiten.
> 
> Wenn Du weshalbauchimmer keine LiveCD willst, kannst Du ja das von Dir favorisierte Debian nutzen, um die nötigen Einstellungen zu treffen.

 

Debian ist definitiv nicht meiner erste Wahl, hab es nur für einen Vergleich verwendet. Damit komme ich noch nicht zu 100% zurecht, aber einigermaßen und es hat nun mal unheimlich hohen Freakfaktor im Vergleich zu anderen 0815-Zusammenklick-Distros.

Eine LiveCD ist ganz einfach unnötig. Aus dem einfachen Grunde, es ist ein OS, das nur von der CD läuft und das wollte ich eben nicht so haben.

Gut, vielleicht stell ich mich entweder ein bisschen blöd an, oder es sind die Extrawünsche... Die ersten Beiträge sollten nicht so rüberkommen, wie es aussieht, hab mich nur eben mal aufgeregt, weil das nicht auf Anhieb geklappt hat. Aber wie es ausschaut, muss ich mir dann so oder so Zeit dafür nehmen.

----------

## inscene

 *Fibbs wrote:*   

> Jetzt bin aber ich verwirrt...
> 
> Warum willst Du ein Debian aufsetzen, um daraus Gentoo zu installieren?
> 
> Bitte um Erklärung...

 

So hab ich es verstanden?! Ein bereits vorhandenes Linux als Basissystem aufsetzen und von dort aus Gentoo installieren. Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?

Mein Gott, tippt nicht so schnell, komm da kaum hinterher  :Smile: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *inscene wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Haaaallo? Es wird vorausgesetzt, dass bereits ein Linux-System vorhanden ist? Und was ist mit Nicht-Linux-Nutzern?
> 
> 

 

Du kannst Gentoo von anderen Linux-Distris installieren, muss nicht unbedingt die LiveCD sein. Wenn du aber überhaupt kein Linux hast, dann solltest du die LiveCD nehmen.

----------

## ralph

Jetzt lade dir doch einfach die minimal cd runter. Der Link wurde ja schon gepostet. Die schiebst du dann ins CD Laufwerk, bootest und installierst gentoo. Eigentlich ganz einfach.

----------

## Earthwings

Ne LiveCD - egal ob Gentoo LiveCD, Minimal-CD, Knoppix oder was auch immer - ist eigentlich so praktisch, das man immer eine für den Notfall haben sollte. Kann man sogar Windows mit reparieren.

----------

## inscene

Gut, danke, werds gleich ausprobieren.

----------

## Fibbs

Du _hast_ es falsch verstanden  :Wink: 

Aaaaalso: Du brauchst, um Gentoo aufsetzen zu können, ein laufendes Linux-System. Aus diesem heraus entpackst Du Dein neues Basissystem, bereitest Deine Festplatte vor etc.

Im Endeffekt genau wie bei Debian, Redhat und anderen Klicklack-Distributionen, nur dass Du bei Gentoo keinen Installer hast, der dich durch Menüs führt (was auch gut so ist).

So, dieses laufende Linux-System, welches Du zur Installation benötigst, kann eine LiveCD sein: Gentoo LiveCD, Knoppix, SuSE RescueCD, SuSE LiveCD etc... Hauptsache ein von CD (oder gern auch Floppy) laufendes Linux, welches mindestens einen 2.4er Kernel und die nötige Hardware für Deine Netzwerkanbindung und Festplattencontroller unterstützt.

Das Installations-Linux kann aber auch ein bereits auf Festplatte installiertes Linux sein. Zum Beispiel, wenn Du jetzt Debian verwendest, Gentoo erstmal nur auf einer Testpartition installieren willst, kannst Du genauso verfahren, wie mit der LiveCD, nur eben aus dem installierten System heraus. Diese Methode verwendet man gern auf Rootservern, auf denen man keinen Zugriff auf die Hardware hat. Man installiert dort in der Swap-Partition aus dem laufenden System heraus ein Debian (weil schnell drauf) und bootet dann dieses. Anschließend installiert man aus dem Debian heraus das Gentoo.

Wie Du siehst, die Vorgehensweise ist immer die gleiche, nur der Weg kann unterschiedlich sein. Das ist Linux!

----------

## Fibbs

Ui, das hier ist ein "ich-stürz-mich-drauf-thread"...

Besser ist das glaube ich noch nie erklärt worden  :Wink: 

----------

## inscene

Ja, geht auch wirklich ziemlich schnell mit den Postings. Vielleicht liegts ja daran, dass mein erster Post ein wenig provokant war   :Embarassed: 

Guad, dann mal gucken... die detaillierte Erklärung ist jedenfalls klasse und so fang ich wenigstens mal an zu verstehen, wie das nun genau funktioniert.

Alsoooo, um das nochmal verständnishalber zusammenzufassen:

1. ein Linux aufsetzen und von dort aus ein Stage-Archiv auf eine neue und unbenutzte Partition (wegen meiner hda4) entpacken.

2. Die Konfigurationsdatei vom Bootmanager (Lilo?) so umändern, dass es ermöglicht wird, von hda4 zu booten 

Und dann... nun... siehe Anleitung? Okay, vielleicht wär es doch keine so schlechte Idee, sich mal die Anleitung genauer zu studieren und sich danach zu richten  :Smile: 

Ich denke das Problem war ganz einfach - ich hab einen Installer erwartet, wie ich es schon von anderen Distros kenne und hab nicht damit gerechnet, dass ich so einen Weg gehen muss.

Nun, dann werd ich mich mal  morgen an die Arbeit machen. Für heute ists schon ein wenig zu spät, weil zeitintensiv. Die ISO ist gleich fertig und dann bin ich mal gespannt, ob es dann auch funktioniert  :Wink: 

----------

## Fibbs

 *inscene wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. ein Linux aufsetzen und von dort aus ein Stage-Archiv auf eine neue und unbenutzte Partition (wegen meiner hda4) entpacken.
> 
> 2. Die Konfigurationsdatei vom Bootmanager (Lilo?) so umändern, dass es ermöglicht wird, von hda4 zu booten 
> ...

 

Ich fange langsam an, an Dir zu zweifeln...

_Kein_ Linux aufsetzen... sondern ein laufendes Linux, z. B. eben die LiveCD oder ein auf einer anderen Platte/Partition bereits installiertes Linux dazu verwenden, das Stage-Archiv herunterzuladen und zu entpacken.

Steht doch in der Doku!

 *inscene wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und dann... nun... siehe Anleitung? Okay, vielleicht wär es doch keine so schlechte Idee, sich mal die Anleitung genauer zu studieren und sich danach zu richten 
> 
> 

 

Ich glaube auch... Eigentlich steht das alles in der Anleitung. Wie gesagt, bevor Du schlafen gehst, druck das Ding aus und leg sie Dir unter das Kopfkissen. Meine Oma hat immer gesagt, das würde helfen  :Smile: 

 *inscene wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich denke das Problem war ganz einfach - ich hab einen Installer erwartet, wie ich es schon von anderen Distros kenne und hab nicht damit gerechnet, dass ich so einen Weg gehen muss.
> 
> 

 

Du musst nich, Du darfst  :Very Happy: 

Viele Distris geben durch ihren installer einen Weg vor, von dem man nicht abweichen kann. Gentoo ist hier flexibler.

----------

## inscene

 *Quote:*   

> Ich fange langsam an, an Dir zu zweifeln...
> 
> _Kein_ Linux aufsetzen... sondern ein laufendes Linux, z. B. eben die LiveCD oder ein auf einer anderen Platte/Partition bereits installiertes Linux dazu verwenden, das Stage-Archiv herunterzuladen und zu entpacken.
> 
> Steht doch in der Doku!

 

Sorry, ist schon ein bissl spät... ok, dann probier ich das von der LiveCD aus. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich glaube auch... Eigentlich steht das alles in der Anleitung. Wie gesagt, bevor Du schlafen gehst, druck das Ding aus und leg sie Dir unter das Kopfkissen. Meine Oma hat immer gesagt, das würde helfen 

 

Nun, dann hätte ich immerhin eine Beschäftigung für die Schulstunden - und das für mindestens eine Woche  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Du musst nich, Du darfst 
> 
> Viele Distris geben durch ihren installer einen Weg vor, von dem man nicht abweichen kann. Gentoo ist hier flexibler.

 

Ja, hat durchaus Vorteile, aber - siehe Thread-Überschrift - ein bissl verwirrend das ganze. Installer sind eine angenehme Sache, aber auch auf der anderen Seite störend, wenn man seinen eigenen Weg gehen will, z.B. einige Sachen anders aufbauen möchte. Das ist eigentlich auch der Grund, warum ich mich für Gentoo interessiere, bzw. für verschiedene Linux-Distros generell.

Mitterweile hab ich eigentlich schon einige Distros hinter mir -  SuSE, Mandrake, Fedora, Caldera OpenLinux (schon ewig lang her) und jetzt kürzlich erst Debian. Letzeres hat mir ganz gut gefallen, aber kam mir ein wenig "brüchig" vor und bei vielen Sachen wurde man eingegrenzt, bzw. das, was ich oben schon beschrieben habe.

Möglicherweise ist Gentoo "nur" was für Geeks, oder für welche, die sich wirklich intensiv mit Linux befassen wollen. Es hat schon seinen gewissen Reiz, das mal auszuprobieren - genauso wie andere Alternativen zu Wir-Kopieren-Windows-Ditros.

However, danke für die Ratschläge  :Smile: 

----------

## cng

hallo inscene

ich beschäftige mich erst seit kurzem mit linux und habe daher nicht viel erfahrung. was mich bei gentoo so fasziniert sind neben dem coolen logo,

emerge usw. auch der extreme lerneffekt. ok, die doku ist nicht ganz so einfach, da es parallel für diverse architekturen beschrieben wird. 

ich habe mir zeit genommen und die für mich relevanten teile in einem dokument hinterlegt. was die installtion anbelangt, kann ich die 

knoppix-variante sehr empfehlen, da du während der ganzen installation zugriff auf das forum hast. 

gentoo ist nicht klicki-bunti, sondern eben konsolabasierend.

----------

## alekel

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin zwar kein Neuling im Bereich Linux aber bei Gentoo schon. Bei mir lief standardmäßig SuSE (Client) und debian (Server). Ich beschäftige mich jetzt seit 4 Wochen mit gentoo. 

Zugegeben gentoo zu installieren geht nicht schnell - wenn man alles selbst bauen möchte - aber ich finde die Anleitung sehr sehr gut und sie ist verständlich.  Davon könnten sich manche eine Scheibe abschneiden. 

 :Cool:   R E S P E K T   :Cool: 

p.s. Auch ich musste mich überwinden eine Anleitung zu lesen. Einfach CD/DVD starten und los geht die Installation ist halt nicht und wie bereits oben erwähnt - DASS IST GUT SO.

 :Wink: 

----------

## passenger 57

Also.

Ich möchte hier jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.  

Ich nutze Linux (Gentoo) auch noch nicht sooo lange (ca.1 Jahr)

Es ist auch die erste Distribution mit der ich "näheren" Kontakt habe.

Ich war vorher auch so der typische Windows-User, aber das hat sich in der letzten Zeit grundlegend geändert.

Was ich sagen will:

Mir war das lesen von Doku's bis daher fast völlig fremd und als ich die Gentoo-Installations-Doku das erste mal gesehen hab, hats mich fast erschlagen.

Ehrlich gesagt, ich glaub ich hab ca.10-15 Anläufe gebraucht um Gentoo zum Laufen zu bewegen.

(jaaa,Durchhalten!!!).

Aaaaaber ,dank des genauen studierens der Doku's und mit Hilfe dieses Forums ist es mittlerweile fast eine Routinesache geworden.

Wie gesagt, ich hatte von Linux vorher gar keinen Plan und mache jetzt fast alles auf der Kiste.

Hier nur einige Anwendungen:

Sylpheed_claws für e-mail

Firebird 8 als Browser

Bluefish als php-Editor

Gimp als Bildeditor

Quake 3  iss klar  :Laughing: 

xcdroast zum Brennen

Xmms für den "Sound" inner Bude

usw. usw

Fazit:

NICHT AUFGEBEN,LESEN, PROBIEREN und von Rückschlägen nicht einschüchtern lassen.

Ich habs auch geschafft und bin zufrieden.

Und das Beste ist: Wie schon so oft hier gesagt  --> Die Lernkurve  :Exclamation: [/b]

----------

## Caalvin

so, nachdem ich den ganzen Thread gelesen habe, fühle ich dazu bewegt, auch etwas dazu zu sagen. 

Ich finde, dass die Installationsanleitung extremst eindeutig ist!!! Ich habe noch nie eine so gute Installationsanleitung für ein Linuxsystem gesehen! Da hat damals selbst das Suse installationshandbuch mehr Kopfzerbrechen bereitet. (Grosses Lob an die Autoren des Gentoo-handbuches).

Ich kann mich den anderen Antworten nur anschliessen: wenn es beim ersten mal durchlesen nicht klar wird, am besten Ausdrucken und in aller Ruhe durchlesen. Es steht wirklich alles drin was nötig ist!! 

Und ganz im Allgemeinen kann man wohl sagen:

"Wer lesen und schreiben kann, ist klar im Vorteil."   :Smile: 

----------

